# Cleaning - Before & After Guts of RF Power 1000



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I picked it up this week, 2 things to fix on it-- first was a clip on the 2-channel/4-channel button and second was to clean the 25 year old beast...
BEFORE....


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

AFTER--


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll put up a couple of it completely reassembled when I get home....

NOW IT'S OFF TO eBay--- 

thanx for checking out my post... Keith


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Love those old Power amps!


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, great job, looks FANTASTIC! Just curious, what do you use to clean the circuit boards?


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Simple-- done outside--I generously coat it with 409 then a soft paint brush to loosen up the nasty stuff...rinse with a hose... let the water run off and put it in the oven on bake at about 170 degrees for about 30 min..... just like baking cookies.... hehe... also use acetone on small areas if it's not worth taking apart... Keith


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ Keith might be a good idea to add a disclaimer to the bottom of that lol someone might take you seriously  e.g. We take no responsibility for damage caused by my sense of humor


----------



## nickpsd (Apr 30, 2012)

Doc ProMos said:


> Simple-- done outside--I generously coat it with 409 then a soft paint brush to loosen up the nasty stuff...rinse with a hose... let the water run off and put it in the oven on bake at about 170 degrees for about 30 min..... just like baking cookies.... hehe... also use acetone on small areas if it's not worth taking apart... Keith


I just use the dishwasher :laugh:


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

You guys think I'm kidding, but that's really how I do it.... no joking


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Doc ProMos said:


> You guys think I'm kidding, but that's really how I do it.... no joking


That's Keith on the end of the hose...see here

You got to read the comments after this YouTube vid there classic - I like this one..."WTF don't do that ! :O!"


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEET ! Old RF


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Prime mova said:


> That's Keith on the end of the hose...see here
> 
> You got to read the comments after this YouTube vid there classic - I like this one..."WTF don't do that ! :O!"



LOL-- pretty close though


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dang, I just run over the components with a makeup brush and spray the boards down with DeOxit and electrical cleaner lol. I didn't know you could get them that wet as long as it dries fully.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Heck of a lot cheaper--- but requires more work because of the thermal grease etc...DeOxit and acetone are great if you don't take out the CB.... IMHO


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I see, very cool.

How long would you recommend letting the boards dry before powering them on again? A day?


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I usually put in the oven at 150-170 degrees (depending how low the oven will go) and I check after 20-30 min and if needs more I leave it longer.... then let cool for bout an hour and usually let it sit over night but I have used the same day.... Keith


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Cookin' amps with DocProMos....:laugh: 









:z:


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Dishwasher with Electrosol soap works great. I know quite a few DIY repair guys use that method to clean off soot from a blown fet or other parts on an amplifier board. Some even go as far as making a bed of rice for the amplifier to lay in once the wash cycle is done.

As long as you let it dry 100% there should be no failure.


----------

